# Can anyone help me identify this music?



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

For 2 years I've been trying to identify the music that Six Flags Great Adventure plays during the Awakening Parade that ushers in each night of Fright Fest. I found this video on YouTube; if you can get past the teenage girls around the camera, you can hear the music. Occasionally it goes into the traditional funeral march, but a synthesized version of it... I've tried nearly all of the Nox Arcana tracks I can find on Itunes, but to no avail...






Any takers?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sorry UUAW. I couldn't make out enough of it.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll see if I can find a better video with different keywords... Thanks for trying!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

If anybody ever answers this post you know.
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Whats_the_name_of_the_song_from_Six_Flags's_The_Awakening_parade


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Yep got it ! hard to hear but i caught few of the tones at the middle & end & it sounds like it's the "theme" song from the WF wrestling for the Undertaker.
There are a few newer versions of it,but i know this is his original / 1st version. I have it on a cd i burned with all organ stuff for my haunted organist & i throw this one in as the kids know & love it. I think i downloaded it a couple years back from a file share program. PM me with your email & i can try to send it to you.-DL
PS just listened to iit again & with my track i have,that it ! Undertakers theme song-1st version


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

AWESOME. Thanks, DL. I PM'd you my info...


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

It's called Graveyard Symphony. You can find it in midi format on this page http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/holiday5/halmusic.html


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, DL, that's the one! I just played it at top volume and I think I scared the new neighbors...


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Yep i love that one too,always gives me a chill down the ol spine when i hear it ! glad to help,thats what i love about this place,theres someone that has info on something.


----------

